# my red pines are dying, please help.



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

It all started last fall, when I looked out back and saw one of my red pines fell over. It was still green. It appeared to have rotted right at the ground level.
Since then I have several red pines that are now dead and still standing....and
about 6-8 more that are dying....they also are about to fall over.....what kind of
disease could this be? How do I stop it? Its not effecting any of my other types of pine or hardwoods....

thanks Ben


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

all of the red pines around here are doing the same, some kind of insect introduced from Christmas tree plantations, I can't think of the name of it right now. I've noticed sick and dead trees all the way to Cadillac and south. 

From the looks of it, there's nothing to be done except cut them down, and burn them to contain the bug and try to keep them away from other trees in the area. 

Plant something else that's fast growing that doesn't attract this bug, like Norway spruce is probably about all you can do. 

Call either the Grand Traverse Conservation District and ask to talk to the forester, or the local Michigan Department of Ag office-there's one there in TC.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds like Pine Root Collar Weevil. Here are some options to look at, link


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

A wood pulp company is coming next week to take my dying scotch and red pine to market. Then I will have lots of work to do with more wildlife plantings.


----------

